
India: WhatsApp 'child kidnap' rumours lead to lynchings - newman8r
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-44435127
======
newman8r
Sometimes the cost of misinformation is tangible, this is sadly one of those
cases. I launched [https://www.quod.us](https://www.quod.us) as a way for
people to track and catalog misinformation, and I've been following this story
for the last week.

